# Some shots of Tetras, Cyprinidae...



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here are ones of the spectacular Dancers,though...
*
Tanichthys albonubes*


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## imi (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is a couple more shots of Those Beautiful Chinese...


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

What beautiful pictures.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very pretty fish


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

A couple shots update...


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Out of curiosity - what kind of gear & lighting are you using?

I am assuming you are using some type of photo editing to remove anything that may be on the glass are floating in the water?

Thanks-


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

My *Speedlite 430EX* is always situated above the tankÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ the other one - *Canon Speedlite 580EX* (wires connected with the camera in Ã¢â‚¬Å"masterÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## akvaryumcumurat (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice, congratulations ...


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

stunning photos. thanks for sharing


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

So, here is one more beautiful and toothy Congo Tetra specimen:

*Tetra Alestes Reg Brycinus Longipinnis - Segrest Farms*


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

A couple more snapshots of my Tetras:

*Rummy nose tetra - Hemigrammus rhodostomus *









*Serpae Tetra - Hyphessobrycon callistus*


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

stunning fish and photos


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

A couple action shots of my Albino Tiger Barb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

just awesome :thumb:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Excellent pIcs--I really like those first 3-pics--very nice fish with distinct beautiful markings and colors!!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

those are just stunning photos. its nice to see someone taking pride in keeping some of the more "common fare" around here. your fish seem to be in impeccable shape and i look forward to more pictures


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

Just curious, but what temp are u keeping the white cloud minnows?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Taking a look at present November TFH Magazine issue - you will see like "Parting Shot" my beautiful blue Danio malabaricus:


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Stunning. 
I wish I could take pictures like this.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Dazzling and delightful rolled into one


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Again one more shot of mine became the cover of the *TFH Magazine-December issue'2012.*



















Here is the link to download the photo in bigger/desktop resolution:
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/images/COVER_T1212_1920.jpg


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on making the cover Hristo! =D>


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here is one more shot of mine became September cover of the special aqua-magazine "The FISHKEEPER":


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------

